# Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?



## Hecht32 (23. November 2014)

Kann mir jemand den Namen dieses Fisches sagen?
Fingerlang, aus einem Graben, der in einen Fluss mündet. Wahrscheinlich aus einer Karpfenzucht. Brustflossen sind nicht zusammengewachsen.


----------



## Hecht32 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Noch ein Bild:


----------



## porscher (23. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

etwas barschartiges?


----------



## Hecht32 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Hat keine Stacheln, Rückenflosse geteilt.


----------



## monk47 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

schwarzbarsch?


----------



## Fr33 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Meiner Meinung nach eine Barschart..... Familie der Sonnebarsche. Würde sogar fast auf einen jungen Smallmouth Black Bass tippen...

 würde von der Färbung sogar hin kommen. Mich macht aber die runde, konkave Schwanzflosse stutzig.


----------



## Andal (23. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Ich tippe eher auf eine der 200 Zahnkarpfenarten.

http://www.tiere-kleinanzeigen.com/export/6974d1c439853126e715ac0bf8179.jpg


----------



## Fr33 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Dachte ich auch erst Andal.... habe früher Aquarien und mitunter auch Zahnkarpfen (Guppys, Mollys, Kärpflinge und Schwerttträger) gehabt...

 Die haben aber alle nur 1 Rückenflosse....

 Daher die Meinung dass es was barschartges sein könnte...


----------



## Andal (23. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Jedenfalls ist es nichts, was bei uns von Haus aus rein gehört.


----------



## Hecht32 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Aber jetzt ist es da! Ich hab drei Stück gefangen.


----------



## Fr33 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Mal gucken was Sneep schreibt.... der kennt eig alles was Flossen hat


----------



## phirania (23. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Etwas Ähnlichkeit aber keine geteilte Rückenflosse.
https://www.google.de/images?client...lt_group&ei=8VNyVO3kK8HfPc_LgeAE&ved=0CDcQsAQ


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Mal gucken was Sneep schreibt.... der kennt eig alles was Flossen hat


Deswegen schubs ich das mal in Bewirtschaftungsforum, da isser oft unterwegs.


----------



## MikeHawk (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Sieht für mich bis auf die Schwanzflosse auch wie ein Small Mouth Black Bass aus...seltsam


----------



## Pippa (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

..........


----------



## JimiG (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Ich sach mal Schwarzbarsch.


----------



## Franky (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

nee, klein- und großmäuliger Schwarzbarsch fallen für mich weg - "keine Stacheln"...
Ich find's irgendwie erschreckend..... 
Nicht den Umstand, dass man den Burschen da nicht kennt, sondern eher dass es ihn gibt und man keinen Ansatz hat, um was es sich handeln könnte!


----------



## Gardenfly (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

ich muss auch nur verzweifeln-die genannten Schwarzbarsche haben alle in deutlich größeres Maul. Bärblinge und Hundsfisch haben nur eine Rückenflosse, die 2 Rückenflossen lassen die Vermutung auf ein Sonnenbarschartigen schliessen.


----------



## Fr33 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Leider kann man die Rückenflosse nicht so gut sehen.... sonst wäre es einfach. Vielleicht kann der TE noch etwas mehr schreiben. Z.B wie die Schuppen waren? Barschartige sind ja Kammschupper.... also müsste man das ggf. gefühlt haben....




@ Sneep


wo steckst du ^^ Wir brauchen deinen Rat!


----------



## Franky (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Ich fürchte, dass ein Aquarianer hier sehr gute Chancen zur Aufdeckung hat...


----------



## Sneep (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Hallo,

gute Nachrichten sind das nicht. Da zieht aus dem fernen Osten eine neue Grundelart heran.Der Fisch steht in NL schon auf der Vorwarnliste fremde Arten.
Das ist eine *Amur-Schläfergrundel (Perccottus glenii)*

Da sie zur Gruppe der unechten Grundeln gehört, hat sie keine Saugscheibe

In einem kleinen, abgeschlossenen Teich ist die Amur-Schläfergrundel in  der Lage den gesamten Fischbestand und alle Amphibienlarven  auszulöschen.

Den Rest könnt ihr im Internet selber nachlesen.

Ihr solltet auf jeden Fall ssofort die Fischereibehörde oder den Verband  informieren.Möglicherweise kann man sie in dem Graben noch entfernen.

sneep


----------



## Fr33 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gute Nachrichten sind das nicht. Da zieht aus dem fernen Osten eine neue Grundelart heran.Der Fisch steht in NL schon auf der Vorwarnliste fremde Arten.
> Das ist eine *Amur-Schläfergrundel (Perccottus glenii)*
> ...





Ach du Schxxxx ... na klasse. Also doch kein vergleichsweise harmloser Bass, sondern eine weitere Grundelart (wenn auch unechte).


Wie kommt sowas in einen kleinen Graben? Über den normalen weg wie Ballastwasser/ Schifffahrtsstraßen usw. fällt hier ja wohl weg.


----------



## phirania (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Schon intressante Herkunfts Geschichte...
http://www.google.de/url?url=http:/...8QFjAB&usg=AFQjCNFQAVAGYu-4vpY1amb8VQj44RUIww


----------



## Taxidermist (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Na super, ich könnte kotzen,,die nächste negativ besetzte Art!
Noch dazu fast nicht zu töten, die Viecher!



> Neben der Toleranz gegenüber Sauerstoffmangel und  Temperaturschwankungen, kann die Art auch, im Schlamm eingegraben, Frost  und Trockenphasen überdauern (Terlecki & Palka 1999; Kottelat &  Freyhof 2007


Da gab es wohl Billigbesatz aus Ungarn, oder irgend ein "Tierfreund" hat sein Aquarium geleert?

@Sneep, danke für die Aufklärung
@ebenso Piranha für den Link

Jürgen


----------



## Franky (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

F...ck...
Da lag ich mit der Aquaristik ja nicht ganz so weit weg! #q

Interessant ist, dass die lt. dem einen Beitrag 2007 noch kein Nachweis für die Existenz in D vorlag, und jetzt in einem oberpfälzischen Graben?

Ich glaub, es wäre gut zu wissen, wo genau... |wavey:


----------



## Sneep (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Hallo,

es gibt Unterlagen, wonach mit dem Auftreten der Art in naher Zukunft zu rechnen ist. 
Mir ist aber von einem Nachweis in DE nichts bekannt, wobei die  Aufzeichnungen nicht ganz aktuell sind.  Möglicherweise ist  das für DE ein Erstnachweis. Die Art wandert von Ost nach West über die Slowakei und die Czechische Republik Richtung DE.

Hier vermute ich aber, dass der Fisch mit einer Ladung Karpfen aus Osteuropa einreiste. Dann sind auch die Teiche der Fischzucht betroffen. Dort würde ich in der nächsten Zeit keine Besatzfische holen.

Ich habe mit Biologen gesprochen, die alle davon ausgehen, das der Schaden durch diese Grundel den Schaden durch Schwarzmaulgrundeln in den Schatten stellen wird. 

Vor allen Dingen, sind jetzt auch die stehendden Gewässer betroffen. Am ehesten trifft das kleine Teiche und Altarme. Ob diese Grundel sich im Baggersee halten kann, bleibt abzuwarten.

@Hecht 32, Ich melde mich mal per PN bei dir. Ich glaube, wir haben einiges zu besprechen.

Petri zu dem schönen Fisch.:q

SneeP


----------



## Laichzeit (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Laut Wikipedia gibt es die seit 2009 im Charlottenhofer Weihergebiet, also leider kein Erstnachweis.
Womöglich wurden diese Grundeln sogar innerdeutsch zu euch verschleppt, es liegt ja sogar in der selben Region.


----------



## Franky (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Biologen gesprochen, die alle davon ausgehen, das der Schaden durch diese Grundel den Schaden durch Schwarzmaulgrundeln in den Schatten stellen wird.
> 
> SneeP



Zweitwichtigste Frage: schmecken die denn? 

Tom - Einsatz... 

Au Mann...#d Klarer Fall vom Ökoterrorismus...


----------



## Hecht32 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Laut Wikipedia gibt es die seit 2009 im Charlottenhofer Weihergebiet, also leider kein Erstnachweis.
> Womöglich wurden diese Grundeln sogar innerdeutsch zu euch verschleppt, es liegt ja sogar in der selben Region.



Ist ja nicht so weit weg von uns, ca. 10 Km! Über die Gräben kein Problem. Außerdem Karpfenzuchtgebiet!


----------



## Laichzeit (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Kleinfische und Larven können sich in den Kiemen der Karpfen festsetzen und so mittransportiert werden. 
Wie sich das weiterentwickelt, wird spannend. Ich befürchte, dass die stellenweise zu heftigen Problemen führen wird, da die größer und opportunistischer ist als die bisherigen Grundeln.
Zum Glück hat die Schläfergrundel in den letzten 5 Jahren nur 10 Kilometer überwunden, aber viele Neozoen blieben anfangs auf niederem Bestandsniveau, bis sie bessere Bedingungen vorfanden.

Ich bin der Meinung, wenn alle AB-Mitglieder mit feinen Haken und Würmchen ihre Gewässer nur einen Tag befischen würden, kämen bestimmt einige Unbekannte zum Vorschein.

Laichzeit


----------



## Sneep (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Hallo, 

wenn die Viecher in der Karpfenzucht drin sind,werden die sich u.U. schneller ausbreiten als wir uns vorstellen können. Keiner kann Karpfen so sortiern, dass man da absolut keine 5 cm Grundel übersieht. Zudem können wir davon ausgehen, dass die Grundeln in der Naab sind.

SneeP


----------



## Hecht32 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Danke an alle, die geholfen haben den "Übeltäter" zu überführen!

Ich werde die Problematik in unserem Verein besprechen und wir werden die Mitglieder über eingewanderte Arten aufklären. Natürlich wird auch über den Verein hinaus, Information und Meldung gemacht. 
Laut Wikipedia lebt die Amur-Schläfergrundel in stehenden Gewässern wie Seen, Teichen, Altarmen und Sümpfen mit dichtem Pflanzenbewuchs und meidet selbst langsam strömendes Wasser.
Die läßt hoffen, dass die (unechte) Grundel die Flüsse meidet. 
Elektrofischen haben jedenfalls noch kein Vorkommen in der Naab bewiesen.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Laichzeit (25. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Dass die Schläfergrundel Flüsse meidet, ist leider kein Garant, dass man sie dort nicht findet. Auf langer Stecke ist die Donau eine Art Stauseekette. Deswegen könnte die Schläfergrundel ruhige Breiche nutzen, während die fließenden Bereiche von der Kesslergrundel dominiert werden.


----------



## MrFloppy (28. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Hätte auch erst an nen schwarzbarsch gedacht - wer denkt schon an ne grundel?! Zumal die be uns bekannte schwarzmeergrundel ganz anders aussieht... na toll.

Bin nur gespannt,  wann der erste streifenbarsch an ner Angel zappelt.


----------



## Kouta (28. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Nichtmehr lang dann besetzt son irrer schlangenköpfe und  co ...
naja irgendwann gibt es weltweit nahezu dieselben fische in den Gewässern. ..

so long


----------



## Fr33 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Snakeheads haben zum Glück noch Probleme mit unseren Wintern und schaffen das nicht! Bekannter wollte die mal im eigenen Gartenteich überwintern.... trotz Futter, Schlammboden und Frostsicher gingen die ein... ZUM GLÜCK.


----------



## Winde (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Fischbestimmung?*

Chinesiche Schläfergrundel
 Percottus Glenni


----------

